# Is this R35 a UK car????



## [email protected]/AMS.UK (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi im thinking of buying a R35 but dont want a Jap one, is this a UK car??? I thought the first of the UK one's were released early 2009.

Nissan : 2008 57 Reg NISSAN GT-R 3.8 * 480 BHP ** GENUINE STUNNING GT-R **

Thanks in advance for your help.

Regards
John


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

no headlight washers so its a JDM


----------



## [email protected]/AMS.UK (Oct 21, 2009)

Robbie J said:


> no headlight washers so its a JDM


Thankyou. Was their a problem with the 08 engine's???


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I hope not as I have one

very early cars had a few more issues


----------



## [email protected]/AMS.UK (Oct 21, 2009)

Robbie J said:


> I hope not as I have one
> 
> very early cars had a few more issues


How do you find the Jap model??? What about electronics etc???

Have you done any tuning to it???


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Robbie J said:


> I hope not as I have one
> 
> very early cars had a few more issues


What more issues?

I only know LC1>LC2 

and christmas lights on instrument panel?


----------



## [email protected]/AMS.UK (Oct 21, 2009)

I had heard that they had a issue with the thrust washer or something along those lines. What age of car did this effect???


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

JDM GTR dec 07 to earl 08 had - christmas tree issue and some a solenoid issue..

thats all there is or was wrong with them...

also there was a good read up on NAGTROC that 07-08 GTR had a more powerfull engine to begin with..

avoid dec 07 or very early 08..

but if it has 9000 miles its most likely had the issues fixed..

my car is JDM JUNE and has LC1 (i used it 30 times and not once it failed)..


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

AMAZING SUPPER CAR!

I'd struggle to eat it all!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

ECC/AMS.UK said:


> Hi im thinking of buying a R35 but dont want a Jap one, is this a UK car??? I thought the first of the UK one's were released early 2009.
> 
> Nissan : 2008 57 Reg NISSAN GT-R 3.8 * 480 BHP ** GENUINE STUNNING GT-R **
> 
> ...


errr, how dumb ALL NISSAN GTR R35's are Japanese !!! and in fact hand built in the same factroy !!!


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Another give away is the registration. UK delivered cars started in March 2009 so UK cars start at "09" (there may be a few pre 09 demonstrators used by the dealers). To be honest you'll struggle to find an import after 2009 as the UK cars were such good value from new (and had warranty and English interiors)


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Jm-Imports said:


> my car is JDM JUNE and has LC1 (i used it 30 times and not once it failed)..


Maybe because the engine let go befor the gearbox....:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

ECC/AMS.UK said:


> Hi im thinking of buying a R35 but dont want a Jap one, is this a UK car??? I thought the first of the UK one's were released early 2009.
> 
> Nissan : 2008 57 Reg NISSAN GT-R 3.8 * 480 BHP ** GENUINE STUNNING GT-R **
> 
> ...


Yes it has to be a 2009 to be a UK model!!
People who buy earlier imports tend to play with the tuning so beware!!
PS I have been tipped off that UK cars get the best technicians to build them so are better than imports!!! 
LMAO Who will bite first come on STEVE :flame:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

richdevil said:


> PS I have been tipped off that UK cars get the best technicians to build them so are better than imports!!!


Come on... you are kidding right?:banned:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

richdevil said:


> Yes it has to be a 2009 to be a UK model!!
> People who buy earlier imports tend to play with the tuning so beware!!
> PS I have been tipped off that UK cars get the best technicians to build them so are better than imports!!!
> LMAO Who will bite first come on STEVE :flame:


I heard they have quit all the old [email protected],as they have not been good enough for the new 2011 model.....


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

ECC/AMS.UK said:


> How do you find the Jap model??? What about electronics etc???
> 
> Have you done any tuning to it???




if your on the fence on buying one, id suggest you get a UK spec car being with all of the so/called warranty's that should be with the car, if you have these sorts of questions best you not temp this unless your willing to do the work yourself or have a person do your wrenching on the car for you. 

should you do the JDM import, source a spare long block and a transmission, reason being should something go wrong you have a back up wating and the used transaxle bit so you can do the clutch pack upgrade if the box goes. 

other then that dont speed. 


this ones from Australia


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

R390LM said:


> if your on the fence on buying one, id suggest you get a UK spec car being with all of the so/called warranty's that should be with the car, if you have these sorts of questions best you not temp this unless your willing to do the work yourself or have a person do your wrenching on the car for you.
> 
> should you do the JDM import, source a spare long block and a transmission, reason being should something go wrong you have a back up wating and the used transaxle bit so you can do the clutch pack upgrade if the box goes.
> 
> ...


What is wrong with the engine??
I have replaced the 1st gear and shaft of the transmission.
Need to replace the clutch pack.
So far only cobb tuning 530hp 
I really want HKS570 but where can I get this package?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oooooh Oooooh, not going too or am I ??? LOL

Just be aware that you are going to get bent over, have your pants removed and be royally F***** by an HPC - tuned car or not!!! 

PS it doesn***8217;t matter about the state of tuning of these cars as long as it's done properly and professionally!
Mind you, you do know that you should go and buy a ***8220;NEW***8221; 2011 car so that Nissan can justify ***8220;new***8221; buyers spending and extra 10 or 20k on the SAME car ! LOL

Oh, dam it, I did bite didn***8217;t I LOL


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Steve said:


> Oooooh Oooooh, not going too or am I ??? LOL
> 
> Just be aware that you are going to get bent over, have your pants removed and be royally F***** by an HPC - tuned car or not!!!
> 
> ...


what is 8217,8220,8221 and F******?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

enshiu said:


> what is 8217,8220,8221 and F******?


Well I think we all can work out the F***** but as for the rest of the stuff I have no idea !! I write it in MS word and then cut & paste here LOL


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Steve said:


> Well I think we all can work out the F***** but as for the rest of the stuff I have no idea !! I write it in MS word and then cut & paste here LOL


Maybe your keyboard is an 'import' spec built by lesser technicians on the cheapest contracts...tuned by MY2011 engineers...:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, maybe, but I'm sure all the keyboards are made in the same place - unless this is a super fast one and it just keeps on adding more horsepower as it doesn't haev a rip off "you can't do that" Nissan warranty LOL


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> Well I think we all can work out the F***** but as for the rest of the stuff I have no idea !! I write it in MS word and then cut & paste here LOL


Steve,

When Microsoft's HPC hear you are using an imported keyboard bang goes your warranty, lol. With your upgraded T(urbo)'s and X(haust)'s. Then with your upgraded keyboard you start it on day to discover no 1,2,3,4,5 or 6. 

David


----------



## [email protected]/AMS.UK (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi guy's thanks for all of the response's sofar.

Basically when i get one it will be taken apart on the first day and get the full PPG gearbox upgrade done so its bullet proof.

Then we will be starting with the AMS Alpha 6 Package and working our way up to the top.

Here's some of our current projects.

ECC Jawbreaker Impreza to be ready early 2011 10.3 2007 8's very soon
East Coast Customs Subaru Impreza GC8 THE JAWBREAKER - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum

ECC Bumble Bee to be ready early 2011 current best [email protected] TOTB IX 8's very soon
ECC Bumble Bee 2011 Project!!! - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum

Regards
John


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I am laptop tuning anyday. lol


----------



## [email protected]/AMS.UK (Oct 21, 2009)

enshiu said:


> I am laptop tuning anyday. lol


Is it possible to activate the launch control on the UK cars???


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

ECC/AMS.UK said:


> Is it possible to activate the launch control on the UK cars???


yes but you need to cobb that to 2.5k or 3k on R mode.


----------

